# Help me pick one of these dresses!



## bunni (Mar 7, 2006)

Hey ladies!!! Well I am looking for a little black dress for the two weddings that are coming up, so i found some styles that me likey!!! the first one is bebe the rest are from nordstrom.

Before you choose one, keep in mind:


I am short -only 5'1 (hopefully around 5'5 with heels) :w00t: &amp; 120 pounds.
I am planning to have silver accessories, like silver shoes, purse, jewelery etc. Any suggestions are welcome!Thanks for helping me pick ladies. :icon_smil

View attachment 16277
View attachment 16280


View attachment 16281
View attachment 16282


View attachment 16283


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 7, 2006)

my personal favourite is the third one, but maybe its a bit over the top with the bow for a wedding? the first one is nice too, especially because it has a high waist and doesnt go as low as the other ones, which gives the illusion of longer legs, always useful when you are short.


----------



## bunni (Mar 7, 2006)

Charmaine, thanks! I love it too, i just have to find a nearby store (bebe is so rare). There are 5 pictures actually, you can't see the rest?

Cottoncandy, I like that dress, i am wondering if the bow is removable? its too big for someone so short as me.

thanks ladies!!!


----------



## Maja (Mar 7, 2006)

I'd go with the first one, it's just gorgeous! Make sure though it will fall above, at or slightly below your knee; to give the illusion of longer legs, and don't forget high heels  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

As for accesories, I'd go with black shoes without an ankle strap - again creating an illusion of longer legs.

Other accessories would look awesome in silver - necklace in the same style as the model's ; earrings any style you like or rahter that goes with your face shape. Oh, and keep the purse simple and small.

HTH!


----------



## lavender (Mar 7, 2006)

I like the 1st and 3rd one!


----------



## bunni (Mar 7, 2006)

Great suggestion Maychi, really appreciate it!!! thanks!

Lavender thanks for choosing!!!


----------



## Maja (Mar 7, 2006)

You're welcome! Glad I could help  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saints (Mar 7, 2006)

I like the first 2 ones best


----------



## mintesa (Mar 7, 2006)

i only like the first two. the last dress is neither long nor short. the one with the bow, is too bowy. the other one is not impressive. but the first two are sexy and stylish.

i think i would only use pearl earrings, or only use earings with those. That deep V neck doesnt really need a necklace.

dont forget to post a picture while you are wearing it :satisfied:


----------



## islandgirl930 (Mar 7, 2006)

The second one is my favorite.


----------



## bunni (Mar 7, 2006)

sweet! seems to me that the first two (similar style) are the hot picks. I love them too. :w00t:

Pearly earrings, like a white color, short pearl earrings is not a bad idea at all, I will try everything that was suggested pick the best and definetely post pics! :icon_smil

I have been searching for a lil black dress for a while and it seems that that strapless with a bow and the first one are really in style. Even target has imitated them, a lot of stores did.


----------



## LipglossQueen (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm a little late but I like the 1st and 3rd, but the 1st is more classic and will last a longer while than the 3rd.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 7, 2006)

i like the 2nd one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 7, 2006)

I like the first one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's actually very similar in style and in color to my bridesmaid's dresses  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 7, 2006)

I like the first one and I like Maychi's tips!


----------



## pieced (Mar 7, 2006)

I like no.1 and no.last. Maybe the last one is a bit too much for a wedding, and you don't want to be more obvious than the bride...


----------



## sherice (Mar 7, 2006)

The first one is GORGEOUS!:clap


----------



## bunni (Mar 7, 2006)

yayy for all the responses!!! now i gotta hunt that dress down, i am crazy about it. if i don't find it in bebe (the one that fits me well) i'd have to find some other brand, but my heart belongs to that bebe dress. :w00t:


----------



## redrocks (Mar 7, 2006)

I like the 4th one the best.


----------



## bunni (Mar 7, 2006)

i figured out how to make a poll, so vote for your favorite dress! :bandit:

(i love the new smilies)


----------



## Sofia (Mar 7, 2006)

I like the first one. Very pretty.


----------



## Blue15 (Mar 7, 2006)

*I like the first one.*


----------



## girl_geek (Mar 8, 2006)

I like the 3 halter top ones the best (#1, 2, 5) but the neckline would be too low for me to feel comfortable! #4 is the only one that I would feel comfortable wearing out in public -- but maybe I am just too modest! (I refuse to wear anything that I can't wear at least a strapless bra under!)


----------



## Leony (Mar 8, 2006)

I love the first one!


----------



## Julie888 (Mar 8, 2006)

I think the first one is gorgeous.


----------



## Liz (Mar 8, 2006)

i really like the first one, but it might be a bit much for a wedding.

for the wedding, i would do #4.


----------



## Elisabeth (Mar 8, 2006)

I like the first one and also agree with Maja.


----------



## wondatwins2 (Mar 8, 2006)

I am into that third one! It is so girly yet sexy also! and I agree with the black heels and no strap! Talk about cute!!


----------



## bunni (Mar 8, 2006)

thanks girlies!!! I am on the lookout for the cute shoes to go with them then, if you know of any please let me know. :satisfied:


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 9, 2006)

i chose the 1st one!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## anne7 (Mar 9, 2006)

I picked no. 3, I love the bow and girly silhouette!


----------



## missjade (Mar 9, 2006)

yeah i would go for either the 1st or 2nd dress, they are both elegant and sexy, which is what i would go 4.....goodluck!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />atches:  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dixiewolf (Mar 9, 2006)

I picked number 2. My favorite is #5, but it looks too dressy for a wedding.


----------



## cuddles (Mar 9, 2006)

I voted for dress number 3 cos i like the satiny look and the drama in the skirt. 5 is my runner-up


----------



## monniej (Mar 10, 2006)

dress #1 is so cute! i also liked #4, but the first one is a clear winner for me.


----------



## Cirean (Mar 10, 2006)

They're all nice. I picked 4 since it seems most wedding appropriate. 1 is nice but seems to have see threw panels which is nice for a night club but not for a wedding IMO


----------



## bunni (Mar 10, 2006)

thanks ladies for helping, this is great!!! I will update once I buy a dress, we'll see.


----------



## Mod_squad (Mar 16, 2006)

i.....want...them...all


----------



## usersassychick0 (Mar 23, 2006)

The 1st dress is amazing! I want to buy it myself!!


----------



## jennycateyez (Mar 23, 2006)

i voted for the first one!


----------



## kena (Mar 24, 2006)

am i the only that picked dress number five? haha. well, i dont like the first because it can make you look "pregnant"; the material is thin and flowy. those kinds of dresses tend to look better on waif thin models and mannequins [mostly based on my own personal experience...im the same weight and height as you] than on yourself. i picked the last one because of the deep plunge... i think its sexy...and you can easily accessorize it with one eye-catching necklace to complete your look. simple, easy and sexy!!


----------



## lglala84 (Mar 24, 2006)

I love the first one, I would like to buy it for myself.


----------



## mabelwan (Mar 24, 2006)

I voted for the first one!!!


----------



## lainey (Mar 25, 2006)

1 is so much more flattering.

the other ones might not be suited to all body shapes


----------



## Mina (Mar 25, 2006)

the 2nd is my fav....but all of them looks nice


----------



## Annia (Mar 26, 2006)

omg you're not supposed to wear black to a wedding!

hehe just kidding. :whistling:

I, myself, have to attend a wedding this summer. ITs a summer wedding. I have no clue what I am going to wear. :w00t:

Going to look around now. =D


----------



## michal_cohen (Apr 30, 2006)

i love the seconed it show more legs so you will look taller


----------

